# The Addam's Family: Fester's Quester Kitbash



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Woot! Finally finished this kitbash that I've been working off and on since last summer. I call it:
*Festor's Quester!*​...largely because I couldn't come up with a better name. Seriously, I even tried a thesaurus, and there really aren't any alliterative F-words that mean "car". Now I understand why Aurora gave Frankie a "flivver". But I digress; Festor's Questor is in the style of the monster hot rods from the 1960s/70s, using a resin shifter knob from Jimmy Flintstone's table and a 1/16 Lindberg Mercedes. Check him out below:

Link
​​


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

That is so cool! Now that one I would buy if it was a kit....Never cared for the other ones


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dats sweet! Great job!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!! I LOVE it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Excellent kitbash and extremely well done!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

northjason said:


> Seriously, I even tried a thesaurus, and there really aren't any alliterative F-words that mean "car".


 I can think of an F-word that describes my car perfectly....

Chris.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, I've always been a big fan of the Addam's Family and have the shows on DVD. Myself and my wife watch an episode every now and then and I can remember watching them when I was a kid. And that build is a neat kit bash. If Aurora was still in business you could likely sell them the copyright or whatever. Great Fester, great car, great accessories, just great overall. And extremely creative. Come to think of it I don't remember if we ever actually saw the car they went around in on a couple of episodes.

Bob K.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Fantastic inspired build...really looks like a genuine release and a lot like my favorite Aurora car Dracula's Dragster


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Super COOOOL Man :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I loved the MonsterMobiles in the 60's and I love 'em today!!!
Your's would make a Fantastic addition to the series :thumbsup:

Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I can think of an F-word that describes my car perfectly....
> 
> Chris.


Surely you don't drive a Ford Falcon, Fairlane, Fairmont, Futura, Fusion,Flex ,Fiesta Freestyle or F150...do you?
....oh thaaaaat F word for a car...
Yeah I've owned a few of those too 
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Nicely done!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Too coooooool!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Absolutely love it! Great Idea and very well done


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> Come to think of it I don't remember if we ever actually saw the car they went around in on a couple of episodes.


They did show the Addams' family car in at least one episode, a 1933 Packard V-12:










Note the vulture radiator cap. :dude:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Kudos Jason! :thumbsup: That is a really cool idea and excellent work putting it all together.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Sorry about that; accidently duplicated my posting.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

If they had a Lurch shifter head it'd be cool to give him a hot rod.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i'll dig through my books, but i remember a photo of the car that big daddy roth built for the show. unfortunately before it could be used, the program was canceled.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Though obviously inspired by the Aurora monster rods, yours is light years ahead in design, styling and execution!

Very well done sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nifty!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Great job of kit bashing I'VE seen in a while.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's really cool! Very well done. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Great job!!

~RK~


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

This has gotta be the best kitbash that seen in long time and loving it as Uncle fester was fav of mine from the show and to have him in his own custom rod is just sweet as hell!This is a kit Aurora should had made and in all honesty hopefully one of the present styrene companies see's your work and gives ya a shout and maybe make this bad boy into a kit for us all as my self would buy it in a heartbeat!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

very impressive!! a great custom build!!!!! ( festor looks like my uncle Chester.)


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Thanks so much for the comments, everyone! This was a very fun build. I'd had the idea since I pulled Fester's Noggin out of the box at the 2008 WF. Got Herman and Grandpa Munster heads, too (among others)--just looking for the right cars to come along in the right scale.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Totally insane and fantastic.I see it but I don't believe it.This one surpasses about any of the Aurora designs of that series.:thumbsup::hat:


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

razorwyre1 said:


> i'll dig through my books, but i remember a photo of the car that big daddy roth built for the show. unfortunately before it could be used, the program was canceled.


That would be the "Druid Princess". Though Big Daddy claimed he built it for the show, it wasn't actually commissioned by the producers and more than likely he built it on speculation hoping they would use it to compete with the Munster's Couch. Anyway, for those not familiar with it here is a photo I took when my friend Fritz Schenk had it for restoration recently.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Aurora-brat said:


> That would be the "Druid Princess". Though Big Daddy claimed he built it for the show, it wasn't actually commissioned by the producers and more than likely he built it on speculation hoping they would use it to compete with the Munster's Couch. Anyway, for those not familiar with it here is a photo I took when my friend Fritz Schenk had it for restoration recently.


Oh man would love to have a machine like that in my driveway!Freakin off the hook love it thanks for posting the pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## Soul Spirit (Oct 3, 2008)

That is the coolest thing ever. Great job!


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Great kitbash. Very creative. Love it!


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I love the time, imagination, and effort that went into this!

In regards to an alliterative: "Fester's four-banger?"


----------

